

Show HN: Tributary, live visual coding you can share - enjalot
http://enja.org/2012/05/07/floating-down-a-tributary/

======
ejfox
I wrote a little post about why I'm so excited about Tributary here:
<http://ejfox.tumblr.com/post/22615208842>

What I think is really cool is how many applications it could potentially
have, from education to performance.

------
mathnathan
Really exciting, and a great educational tool! Thanks for your hard work.

------
enjalot
my blog is straining under load >_<

direct link to video:

<https://vimeo.com/41668900>

direct link to project:

<http://enjalot.com>

source code:

<https://github.com/enjalot/tributary>

